# DS #4261: PokÃmon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Sky (USA)



## dice (Oct 8, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-5480^^


----------



## N00ByBo0 (Oct 8, 2009)

I liked to play both Pokemon Mystery dungeon Blue rescue and Explorers of Darkness, Probably gonna play this one also

And probably waiting for a sad ending as usual.


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 8, 2009)

So I suppose the #4258 release information was incorrect then?


----------



## ZeroEXE93 (Oct 8, 2009)

Wrong number before I'm assuming?

I love the boxart of the Pokemon Mystery Dungeon games, so vivid and colorful compared to the dull main series covers.


----------



## Supersonicmonk (Oct 8, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> And probably waiting for a sad ending as usual.



actually you know near the end in darkness and time grovyle gets "killed", well apparantly you meet him wandering around in this game so its not that bad


----------



## dice (Oct 8, 2009)

Had to re-do the thread. Sorry for the lost posts.

I doubt that anyone gives damn whether you've download the game yet (or not) so please stop with the useless posts and stick to whether the game is good or not based on YOUR own experience.


----------



## clegion (Oct 8, 2009)

so anyone checked on akaio?


----------



## HaniKazmi (Oct 8, 2009)

Boots up onto title screen on akaio, I havent bothered actually starting a save yet though.


----------



## DarkCrudus (Oct 8, 2009)

haha hurrah they fixed the release numberz


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 8, 2009)

...They really need to keep Pokemon to straight up, turn based RPG games. Mystery Dungeon and Ranger games are just boring. The only decent spin offs are Stadium (although Colliseum and XD weren't good, but Stadium for the N64 was pretty cool) and the TCG.


----------



## Ezboymax (Oct 8, 2009)

See that video it has the download link i have download the rom  and it is full english for real real please if you have youtube account sub me http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vlPODRp7r0


----------



## Satangel (Oct 8, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> ...They really need to keep Pokemon to straight up, turn based RPG games. Mystery Dungeon and Ranger games are just boring. The only decent spin offs are Stadium (although Colliseum and XD weren't good, but Stadium for the N64 was pretty cool) and the TCG.



Loved the Pokemon Rumble game too.
But I agree, these kinda games are just milking the Pokemon name even more then the regular games.
I do hope they release a 3D Wii game though.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 8, 2009)

...People truly are stupid. DON'T POST ROM LINKS! READ THE FUCKING RULES!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 8, 2009)

Ezboymax said:
			
		

> *trashed post*



That's dumb, man. No linking to rom sites/ roms.


----------



## Ezboymax (Oct 8, 2009)

this is video link 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  no rom link


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 8, 2009)

Yeah, but the video has a link to the rom. It's the same.


----------



## triassic911 (Oct 8, 2009)

Does this game really sell that well? I find it so boring.


----------



## DarkCrudus (Oct 8, 2009)

haha looks like someones gonna get a warnn xP


----------



## Ezboymax (Oct 8, 2009)

ok sry i didn t know that i thought only rom links sry


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 8, 2009)

Ezboymax said:
			
		

> See that video it has the download link i have download the rom  and it is full english for real real please if you have youtube account sub me



die in a pit of burning jello

also sorry about that post dice... kinda got bored and hyped up at the moment... and RL issues which i will shut up about now...


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 8, 2009)

triassic911 said:
			
		

> Does this game really sell that well? I find it so boring.



Darkness/Time sold 4.2 million worldwide.
It's a big seller, one of the best in japan.


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 8, 2009)

so is this like platium versoin of time/darkness for the dugeon series?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 8, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought Rumble or Scramble or whatever it was called seemed pretty shallow. In the end it came down to "Mash this button, beat baddies". I like a mindless beat 'em up as much as the next guy, but this was a little too mindless.

@DJ, you should take out the video link in your post. It just means mods have to edit out more posts.


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 8, 2009)

forget about being a scurb today thanks... guild.


----------



## X D D X (Oct 8, 2009)

Wow, out already? I have way too many games to play.. This and Mario and Sonic coming out really isn't helping.

Also for anyone wondering, this got a 35 from Famitsu.


----------



## Magus (Oct 8, 2009)

yea i was wondering the same thing... exactly what makes this game different than the last pokemon mysterious dungeon?


----------



## Ezboymax (Oct 8, 2009)

it has more dungeons and pokemon forms


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 8, 2009)

Ezboymax said:
			
		

> it has more dungeons and pokemon forms



the ones from planium for example.


----------



## DarkCrudus (Oct 8, 2009)

anyone find a nature chart to get starters??


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 8, 2009)

darkcrudus said:
			
		

> anyone find a nature chart to get starters??



are they the same as the other 2 games darkness/time?


----------



## Krobelus (Oct 8, 2009)

So far there isn't any Anti-Piracy. I don't think there is gonna be any.

Partners:
http://www.serebii.net/dungeonsky/starter.shtml

Nature Test: (It's the same from Mystery Dungeon Time/Darkness)
http://www.serebii.net/dungeon2/naturetest.shtml


----------



## DarkCrudus (Oct 8, 2009)

the questions are different i believe..

like this 

what's your studying style?

that question isnt on the list


----------



## Krobelus (Oct 8, 2009)

They're not.. I just got a Charmander by following that.

You do know it's the same game as Time/Darkness right? The only difference is added story and a bunch of extras, including Shaymin and a cameo of Arceus.


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 8, 2009)

Krobelus said:
			
		

> So far there isn't any Anti-Piracy. I don't think there is gonna be any.
> 
> Partners:
> http://www.serebii.net/dungeonsky/starter.shtml
> ...



The nature test can't possibly be the same, because of the additional pokémon like Shinx, Riolu and Eevee.


----------



## DarkCrudus (Oct 8, 2009)

i know its the same.. i just wanna be Riolu


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 8, 2009)

arceus not playable=phail j/k but still looks good at least sky shaymin is in it. and maybe rotom forms...


----------



## .Darky (Oct 8, 2009)

I might give it a try even though I only played the first game up to the battle with Zapdos. I also found some dungeons to be long and tedious. >_>


----------



## Krobelus (Oct 8, 2009)

The addition of new pokemon means the removal of some, so they replace their natures.

Also Arceus only makes a cameo in the final dungeon, you can't actually play as it.


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 8, 2009)

That's funny, in Time/Dark, fainting meant you lost all your money.
Now they changed that to losing half your money, lol.


----------



## .Darky (Oct 8, 2009)

So far there isn't any antipiracy protection, right? That's good.

*currently downloading*

Wait, should I be downloading this game? Is it worth it? o_o


----------



## geminisama (Oct 8, 2009)

.Darky said:
			
		

> So far there isn't any antipiracy protection, right? That's good.
> 
> *currently downloading*
> 
> Wait, should I be downloading this game? Is it worth it? o_o



If you like Mystery Dungeon games. If not, you may not like it.


----------



## anaxs (Oct 8, 2009)

is it the same story, if it is its not werth it cuz its basically playing exploreres of time and darkness


----------



## Technik (Oct 8, 2009)

SWEET!!!

I LOVEZ early releases!


----------



## InuYasha (Oct 8, 2009)

Whats the size of this game trimmed?


----------



## evening (Oct 8, 2009)

InuYasha said:
			
		

> Whats the size of this game trimmed?




86.9 MB. 

I'm some sort of pink cat pokemon. At least it's cute


----------



## iFish (Oct 8, 2009)

gotta love ealiy dumping fuck yeah dose it have anit-piracy


----------



## basher11 (Oct 8, 2009)

ifish said:
			
		

> gotta love ealiy dumping fuck yeah dose it have anit-piracy




no anti piracy.


----------



## anaxs (Oct 8, 2009)

its basically the same thing as time and darkness so it wouldnt really have anti piracy


----------



## iFish (Oct 8, 2009)

oh ok thanks


----------



## HunterJ (Oct 8, 2009)

im not sure if ths is allowed so if not sorry
ned help gettin your starter
www.serebii.net can help you as it has all info in game onsite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i apologise iflinks of all types rnt accepted!


----------



## WeakNiZ (Oct 9, 2009)

I think that link is already referred to on page 3


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 9, 2009)

i like the first sepical epsiode with bidoof worth checking it out (even through i never did play the other 2...) but if you did play the other 2... then it... meh...


----------



## Raika (Oct 9, 2009)

I completed Explorers of Darkness and Red Rescue team, I hope this game doesn't get the usual ending of the hero turning back into human then turning back into a Pokemon by some weird magic. I think it's about time the Explorers series gets a new ending.


----------



## hvsep (Oct 9, 2009)

I can't play it because I'm studying but damn it. I wanna play real bad


----------



## Hotzdevil (Oct 9, 2009)

holy moley an early release awesome, i thought it was due on the 10th well better earlier than later hehehe..hope i can answer and become riolu. Btw just a question for the guys who played the earlier releases PD- Explorer of Time/Darkness, did you get to evolve your main pokemon and partner pokemon??


----------



## geminisama (Oct 9, 2009)

Yes you can evolve them, not until postgame iirc.


----------



## Raika (Oct 9, 2009)

Is it just me or is the beginning exactly the same as Explorers of Time/Darkness?


----------



## Hotzdevil (Oct 9, 2009)

geminisama said:
			
		

> Yes you can evolve them, not until postgame iirc.



well if it is possible then i'm screwed coz i completed the game but i couldn't evolve them, well guees its coz they're both lvl 100


----------



## Bluelaserman (Oct 9, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Is it just me or is the beginning exactly the same as Explorers of Time/Darkness?



Aren't they all identical?


----------



## Hotzdevil (Oct 9, 2009)

from what i read in serebii the game will more or less be identical to the other two just new episodes that can be done as missions.


----------



## geminisama (Oct 9, 2009)

Hotzdevil said:
			
		

> geminisama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.serebii.net/dungeon2/evolve.shtml That's how you evolve them.


----------



## Hotzdevil (Oct 9, 2009)

aaaah now i see thanks for the info. Really appreciate it.


----------



## Raika (Oct 9, 2009)

WTF does this mean I have to play through the exact same game just to get some new content? Does this mean that the story is exactly the same?


----------



## Hotzdevil (Oct 9, 2009)

well i have quoted the words used in serebii "As it is the sister game to Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Time & Explorers of Darkness, Explorers of Sky retains everything from those games and just builds on them. However, there are some noticiable changes.

Firstly, there are a variety of new Dungeons which become available as you play through the game. These dungeons tend to be harder than the previous dungeons and many of them have entrance requirements that need you to have mastered the game. There is also a new feature in the form of Special Episodes. These five stories show various aspects of the life of various of the supporting characters in the storyline."

Hope the guy from serebii does't mind.. well besides if u want more info follow up his site @Raika


----------



## Raika (Oct 9, 2009)

Cool, thx for the info, but I think I'll pass on this game, it's too tedious to be played a second time.


----------



## Supersonicmonk (Oct 9, 2009)

can people stop asking about anti-piracy protection, it doesn't have any and I'm getting annoyed with people who can't be bothered to look back a few posts. Unless Nintendo put AP right at the end before you fight the last boss just to piss us off then I doubt it.


----------



## Zerrix (Oct 9, 2009)

nice
Ill try it


----------



## Oisterboy (Oct 9, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> ...They really need to keep Pokemon to straight up, turn based RPG games. Mystery Dungeon and Ranger games are just boring. The only decent spin offs are Stadium (although Colliseum and XD weren't good, but Stadium for the N64 was pretty cool) and the TCG.



Don't forget Pokemon Snap.

How fun would that be with the bazillion Pokemon we have now? 

Even to offer it as Wiiware...shit, they wasted time making that Pokemon Ranger game, so they can't be worried about losing money TOO much :/


----------



## FlameTakuya (Oct 9, 2009)

Ah, looks like the wondermail for this game is different from Time and Darkness...

The codes go:




instead of the previous all 4 chars format... Looks like a new wondermail generator needs to be made for this game.


----------



## .Darky (Oct 9, 2009)

So, finished the first 2 dungeons without a problem but I keep dying on the 3rd one.

*deletes from MicroSD*

It isn't a decent game either IMO, I wasn't that sure to download it at first. I'm glad I tried it though, now I can confirm all other games from the Pokemon franchise except the RPG are crap. :]


----------



## iFish (Oct 9, 2009)

my 2 fave spin off or the pokemon game are the mystrie duengeon and ranger


----------



## geminisama (Oct 9, 2009)

.Darky said:
			
		

> So, finished the first 2 dungeons without a problem but I keep dying on the 3rd one.
> 
> *deletes from MicroSD*
> 
> It isn't a decent game either IMO, I wasn't that sure to download it at first. I'm glad I tried it though, now I can confirm all other games from the Pokemon franchise except the RPG are crap. :]



Cool story bro. Too bad millions of people disagree with you. Your ineptness at the Mystery Dungeon franchise doesn't make it a "crap" game, just means it's not for you.


----------



## WeakNiZ (Oct 10, 2009)

Aww man, this game is like the previous. Gona be Tedious


----------



## geminisama (Oct 10, 2009)

WeakNiZ said:
			
		

> Aww man, this game is like the previous. Gona be Tedious



Of course it's like the previous. It's the "Yellow/Crystal/Platinum/Emerald", of this generations Pokemon Mystery Dungeon.


----------



## .Darky (Oct 10, 2009)

geminisama said:
			
		

> Cool story bro. Too bad millions of people disagree with you. Your ineptness at the Mystery Dungeon franchise doesn't make it a "crap" game, just means it's not for you.


I don't care if lots of stupid people disagree with me. This was just my opinion, deal with it.


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 10, 2009)

the game is kinda hard to get into since i beat Darkness about 2 times


----------



## geminisama (Oct 10, 2009)

.Darky said:
			
		

> geminisama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, so anyone who likes something you don't is "stupid"? K.


----------



## .Darky (Oct 10, 2009)

^



			
				.Darky said:
			
		

> I don't care if lots of people disagree with me. This was just my opinion, deal with it.



There, fixed. Now stop your whining.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 10, 2009)

Well, in his defense, Mystery Dungeon games are pretty bad. They seem simply to be a spinoff to hit the heart of Pokemon fanatics and not true gamers. If it was 10 years ago, would I have bought this game? Hell yes, I was a Pokemon fanatic back then. Nowadays would I buy it? Fuck no, it's boring. 

I mean, everyone has their "opinions" but some people mistake "opinions" for "facts".

10 points to anyone who finds a quote of mine to contradict my previous statement! C'mon, they're everywhere!


----------



## shuutzupzz (Oct 10, 2009)

When i play this game on no$gba , its say " save failed " . How to fix them?

Thanks


----------



## ZeroEXE93 (Oct 10, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Well, in his defense, Mystery Dungeon games are pretty bad. They seem simply to be a spinoff to hit the heart of Pokemon fanatics and not true gamers. If it was 10 years ago, would I have bought this game? Hell yes, I was a Pokemon fanatic back then. Nowadays would I buy it? Fuck no, it's boring.
> 
> I mean, everyone has their "opinions" but some people mistake "opinions" for "facts".
> 
> 10 points to anyone who finds a quote of mine to contradict my previous statement! C'mon, they're everywhere!


True, but PMD is still one of the better Pokemon spinoffs imo. The PMD games are pretty fun and good diversions from the old monster-catching mechanic.


----------



## .Darky (Oct 10, 2009)

I never said it should be considered a horrible game by everyone or something like that. I just pointed out that it has a bit hard to get into it (for me) and eventually found it boring after the first 30 minutes of gameplay. 

As I said before, it was MY opinion.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 11, 2009)

i have never actually gotten into pokemon but i think it is better than i think it is so i will try it cuz its free lol

Quote - Like your body your mind also gets tired so refresh it by wise sayings (self-implementing)


----------



## ibis_87 (Oct 11, 2009)

So, no improvements over Darkness/ Time? It's a shame then. I had certain expectations, the Famitsu score for the game was pretty high.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 11, 2009)

ibis_87 said:
			
		

> So, no improvements over Darkness/ Time? It's a shame then. I had certain expectations, the Famitsu score for the game was pretty high.



It's Famitsu. They gave Pokemon Battle Revolution like what, 35/40? Even though it was a terrible game? Famitsu rates most Pokemon games with raving reviews, mainly because they're Pokemon.


----------



## ibis_87 (Oct 11, 2009)

If you try to think of it.... you're probably right. Checked their scores for other games- there are other funny cases like Red Steel. So...well, I'm missin this one


----------



## mnbv (Oct 13, 2009)

I found out that many people confuse the names and actually yink they are the same games, a way to tell em apart is to think that darkness and time both can have effects on the human body, the sky dont.


----------



## GreatWisdom (Oct 19, 2009)

so are there any AR codes for this yet?


----------

